# metric PVC fittings?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I'm looking into adding a gate/ball valve mod to my old school SWC skimmer and I found out the exit pipe is a metric fitting, well, that sorta screws me, unless if I can find the fittings in toronto?

let me know please


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

you may not find metric that easily, go see j.j. downs in etobicoke as he is the only one that i know of that can help,


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> you may not find metric that easily, go see j.j. downs in etobicoke as he is the only one that i know of that can help,


yeah I'm thinking I may cut it down and grab a peice of flex hose with two clamps to convert to imperial


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out Lowes as well or Tyler at BWI


----------

